# Recreating this texture?



## twostep94 (Jan 10, 2011)

Rather than the orange-peel spray texture that was all over the house, we have been playing with textures as we redo various rooms. I saw this texture in the bathroom of a condo we rented and I'd like to try to duplicate it in a bathroom we are getting ready to remodel. Does anyone have some ideas on how it is done?










Closer view:









Thanks


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It would be a "comb" texture. A small tooth trowel was used after it was knocked down and let to sit for a bit.


----------



## masterofall (May 27, 2010)

Then the other part of the equasion is what is the material? One pigmented plasterers clay on top of the other then knocked down and combed? It is a nice effect presenting an old world charm. The pink went down with the green on top of it if my perceptions are correct and my dyslexic enhanced color and spatial faculities are intact


----------



## twostep94 (Jan 10, 2011)

So, as the DIY person who has only done some knock-down texturing, a search shows American Clay sounds like a product that might work with this, though all of their instructions talk about a really thin application, which sounds wrong from looking at the pictures. Are there other makers of clay plaster for home folks or maybe a DIY recipe for making it? 

BTW - thanks to both of you for your comments, as they have helped a lot in this project.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

twostep94 said:


> So, as the DIY person who has only done some knock-down texturing, a search shows American Clay sounds like a product that might work with this, though all of their instructions talk about a really thin application, which sounds wrong from looking at the pictures. Are there other makers of clay plaster for home folks or maybe a DIY recipe for making it?
> 
> BTW - thanks to both of you for your comments, as they have helped a lot in this project.


All purpose joint compound should work fine.
Just do some practice areas on a scrap sheet of drywall till you get it dialed in.


----------



## twostep94 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sir MixAlot said:


> All purpose joint compound should work fine.
> Just do some practice areas on a scrap sheet of drywall till you get it dialed in.


What would you use to color it before applying, paint or some sort of other coloring?

Or, someone else suggested that possibly sponging on the colors afterwards might work.


----------



## Sir MixAlot (Apr 4, 2008)

twostep94 said:


> What would you use to color it before applying, paint or some sort of other coloring?
> 
> Or, someone else suggested that possibly sponging on the colors afterwards might work.


 To me it looks like a Faux finish done with a rag.


----------



## fauxagoodtime (Feb 18, 2011)

*Think I know*

This looks like some layered perlescent products like Can't Be "Suede" or Shine On with some burnishing wax over the top of it. It looks like the products are troweled with some kind of pronged tool run through it. Hope this helps!


----------

